# Mini propane-torch-like lighters



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Does anybody know where to find these things? Does anybody know what I'm talking about? Basically a small lighter with a propane torch like flame that doesn't blow out in the wind. I've looked at Walmart and Meijer. Do you have to go to a place like REI to find them?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Steve,
Gander Mountain had them a while back, as do many Smoke Shops


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Gander still has them at all the license desks. $14.99 each. I think I buy one every other week. If only they would make them with a built in pager so I could beep all mine...


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Smoke shops, of course... that's where I haven't checked, duh.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, Steve-

As Ralf noted, they are a popular item at smoke shops. Ostensibly used for lighting cigars or pipes, they just happen to be ideal for cooking up some crack, too....... 
Aren't "smoking accessories" cool ?


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Steve, 

What you are looking for are Colibri lighters. Check this out 

http://www.lucienne-lighters.com/colibri-lighters-quantum-cx-series.html

They look like a pretty cool gadget. What are you doing with it? I just bought a small butane palm sized torch at a hardware store for less than $20. Not sure if the butane torch will do what you need but the Colibri sure looks sweet.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I was at Gander two days ago and they were on sale for 9.99.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I want something I can depend on for a good light outdoors, like to light a propane heater  I do keep wax covered matches in my pack too, but they're not too good in the wind.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Steve-
Gander Mnt, Cabelas, Bass Pro or any cigar shop. They're called torches and work very well. I have a Calibra I use for my nasty cigar habit. But, remember one thing anything propelled by butane will not light well under very cold conditions. You would need to keep it in an inside pocket if you wanted to rely on it for emergencies.


----------

